# Hunter 2" pop-up



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

My tree lawn uses 2' Popups. Most are rainbird, one is Hunter and it has the weakest performance of them all.

This go me thinking that either the Hunter is different in the way it outputs or something is wrong.

Pretty sure it is an 8H: https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hunter-Sprinkler-Spray-Nozzles-p/pro-8h.htm
https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/nozzles/pro-fixed-nozzles

The actual issue is that the water that flows from it is a super fine mist that does not appear to put out anywhere near the right about of water. Last night I removed the nozzle to check it for debris, but it was clean. short of replacing it with a rainbird, I thought it was worth it to first come here and ask for suggestions on other things I can check.

Going off the pictures on the pages above, mine is nothing close to that. It is literally a fine mist that does not cover the width of the tree lawn as it should.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tree lawn?? what is that?

The hunter will output a gpm that might be different than the rainbirds. You need to check what you have and compare. Hunter are typically a lower gpm to output a finer spray. This helps since it allows the soil to absorb the water before it runs off. The negative is that it it takes longer to get a total amount of water into the area.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll snap a picture of it


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://imgur.com/VRFN8KW
https://imgur.com/nhNRY2J


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

It seems I'm not so smart, further inspection reveals this is a rainbird head not hunter...


----------

